# Finally enjoying a Alec Bradley Black Market after 2 weeks of no herfing



## GreatPlainsSmoker (Jun 19, 2014)

Had a viral bronchitis for 2 weeks. Finally allowed to enjoy a smoke after several courses of antibiotics and puffers.

It was soooooo good!

:woohoo:


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

What flavors did you experience?


----------



## GreatPlainsSmoker (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey Maur..

Here are the tasting notes I recorded while smoking it.
-------
A dark veiny wrapper. Good draw. Initial flavors of vanilla followed by white pepper and cedar notes. Burn is a little crooked but burning nicely.

As it burns, more cocoa and dark roasted coffee flavors are coming out.

Went out once with about 2cm of ash and a few minutes rest. Ash is a bit flaky (two small ash burns were suffered 😆). Continuing on though...

Late sweet tobacco flavor. Required a purge at the 3rd but has extinguished a few times. Purged after a re-light.

Enjoyable cigar.


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Great Plains! Great notes and will have to try one. My palate is still developing and I am just starting to take notes but not as detailed yet.


----------

